# JTable + Zeile Selektieren



## SchachFritz (26. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag. 

Ich suche schon stundenlang im Internet wie ich eine Zeile eines JTables markieren kann. Das Problem ist, dass die kolonnen dynamisch erstellt werden, d.h. die Anzahl der Spalten kann sich dauern ändern.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Roar (26. Mai 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JTable.html#setRowSelectionInterval(int,%20int)

außerdem verschoben nach swing...


----------



## SchachFritz (26. Mai 2005)

Also wie gesagt .. ich suche bereits seit Stunden. 
Ich bin auch schon auf die Seite gestossen. Ich werde aber nicht schlau draus


----------



## Roar (26. Mai 2005)

wo ist denn das problem ?? die methode da macht genau das was du willst, wo komsmt du nicht klar?


----------



## SchachFritz (27. Mai 2005)

Das Problem liegt darin, dass danach immer nur eine Zelle markiert wird. Ich hätte ja gerne dass wenn der User auf eine eine Zelle kliegt die ganze Zeile markiert wird.


----------



## Sky (27. Mai 2005)

So sollte es gehen:
JTable#setColumnSelectionAllowed -> false
JTable#setRowSelectionAllowed -> true


----------

